# Food safe finishes



## martlewis (22 Nov 2006)

Hi,

Really simple little project, my brother wanted a solid wood butcher block chopping board but couldn't find one to the dimensions he wanted. No problem I say, I'll make you one.

But... Can anyone suggest a durable finish that's safe to use on a chopping board please? Is to be finished with a rub off brushing wax but i'm not sure what to use over that. A clear finish is needed.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Nov 2006)

one option is to oil the board, boiled linseed oil is food safe, can be reapplied every few months as the board wears, must be boiled to be food safe.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Nov 2006)

Or Chestnut do a food-safe finishing oil - have used it a couple of times with good results.

Andrew


----------



## garywayne (23 Nov 2006)

I've had a wooden chopping block for years as I've enjoyed cooking from an early age. All I use is either Olive oil, or plain vegetable cooking oil after every wash, (scrub with very stiff scrubbing brush), with hot water without detergent.


----------



## NickWelford (23 Nov 2006)

I believe Walnut oil is the best for these things - least chance to go rancid


----------



## Jake (23 Nov 2006)

senior":2g86n3e9 said:


> one option is to oil the board, boiled linseed oil is food safe, can be reapplied every few months as the board wears, must be boiled to be food safe.



I thought BLO had heavy metal driers in it, so a real no no.


----------



## Scrums (23 Nov 2006)

Surely either Olive oil or Sunflower oil- something the same as the 'customer' can easily find in his/her kitchen to renew the finish is he best option?

Chris.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Nov 2006)

Jake":3tr4u43f said:


> senior":3tr4u43f said:
> 
> 
> > one option is to oil the board, boiled linseed oil is food safe, can be reapplied every few months as the board wears, must be boiled to be food safe.
> ...



Ooops, oh well no reported deaths so far :shock:


----------



## martlewis (23 Nov 2006)

I think going with oil is the answer then, probably one of the more commonly available ones. Anyone know if it's safe to use a brushing wax first to colour the wood before oiling or is this going to be a problem?


----------



## Jake (23 Nov 2006)

senior":1rdgb5c4 said:


> Ooops, oh well no reported deaths so far :shock:



Don't worry, we won't tell the police about the cutting block you made for that Litvenenko chap.


----------



## Taffy Turner (24 Nov 2006)

martlewis":1yngup0o said:


> I think going with oil is the answer then, probably one of the more commonly available ones. Anyone know if it's safe to use a brushing wax first to colour the wood before oiling or is this going to be a problem?



I'm not an expert, but I would have thought that applying wax to the wood first would stop the oil being absorbed??

The normal method is oil first, then wax, but this wouldn't work either in your case, as you want to change the colour of the wood, so maybe a water-based stain, followed by oil?

Gary


----------



## Adam (24 Nov 2006)

You could use beeswax polish, or pour it on hot and scrape it back after oiling - as I consider pure besswax to be completely safe - certainly you are chewing on it when eat cut comb.

Adam


----------



## engineer one (25 Nov 2006)

surely the percieved wisdom is not to wax the cutting boards???

since the research which states that wood has certain freindly bacteria
which actually kill off the germs more effectively than washing plastic. 
i was under the impresssion that the thing to do was just oil with 
a vegetable oil, and then scrape to clean up.

i think wax would come off onto the food.

paul :wink:


----------



## Nick W (25 Nov 2006)

There is a long letter in this month's Trad. Wood about this subject.


----------



## martlewis (27 Nov 2006)

Nick W":325l226b said:


> There is a long letter in this month's Trad. Wood about this subject.



Excuse my ignorance.... What's Trad. Wood?

On the other subject, I only thought about waxing to change the colour and show up the grain but I'll just oil it instead.


----------



## Nick W (27 Nov 2006)

Traditional Woodworking magazine.


----------

